# Happy 3rd birthday IdaLou



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Ida Lou. I've never said happy birthday to a cat before.


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

twyla said:


> View attachment 501930
> 
> Happy birthday 🎂 my sweet Loo-la


Is it rude to ask a lady ?


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Oh, wake up !!! 
'*3rd birthday'
Doh !!!*


----------



## SteveS55 (7 mo ago)

Happy Birthday Ida Lou! Looking good.


----------



## Pavie (May 4, 2021)

Happy birthday!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Happy Birthday Ida Lou!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Happy Happy Happy Ida Lou


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Happy birthday, Ida Lou!


----------

